# Broken Air Vents and Bad RS Emblems



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

I swear this is the last of my bad news to date. Another issue i can shed light on is one involving the air vents. About 4 months ago i was driving with the fans on level 3. I switched the vents from defrost to face+feet. It was at this time i heard a loud POP! Startled i pulled over to check what had gone wrong. I couldn't figure out why, but apparently my vent would now only work on defrost and would continue to make a more subtle "pop" when switched. Brought it in to the dealer to find out a cam mechanism in the automatic vent unit had broken and needed to be replaced. They did the work and that was it.

While i had the car in i had them replace the "RS" decals on the lower rockers. The red paint inlay had begun to fall out after one wash. It is not actually painted but a red plastic inlay. Not world ending bad news but annoying none the less. Anybody else have either of these problems?

-Phil


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, the 'RS' badge issue has happened to a few of us and the dealership has replaced them with no questions asked. That's what the warranty is for.. :th_coolio:


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a similar problem with my A/C vents, my system vents got stuck and just kept making the popping noise. I took it to the dealer the next day but as soon as I arrived the vents came loose and everything worked, so of course the shop said that if it ain't broke they cant fix it.


----------



## z4zarrar (Jun 21, 2016)

We have a solution for this problem in some other post.. Try searching 'No air from vents' on this forum


----------



## z4zarrar (Jun 21, 2016)

Check this link:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/185434-no-air-vents.html


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

z4zarrar said:


> We have a solution for this problem in some other post.. Try searching 'No air from vents' on this forum


Man you're hitting all the old Vent threads I see???


----------

